# My First Waypoint Results



## jaykrooze (Mar 30, 2020)

I got my first waypoint result back, just wanted to pop it in here for any advice. I did not select the "crop type" and therefore didn't get suggestions for applications and such. If you have a minute and wanted to shoot over your advice I would appreciate it! Hoping to go grab some fert this week, used up the last of the 30-0-3 I had laying around for the first spring app.

Both yards are cool season mix, back has a moderate size patch of sod laid in July of last year, other than that pretty unremarkable.

The only amendment I have done thus far aside from the above fert is 5#/k Elemental Sulphur on both the front and the back.

This is the SW3 from Waypoint.

Front:


Back



Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't have time right now to type response, but you can go to their online portal and select the crop and generate a new report.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@jaykrooze, did you have to pay extra to get a separate report for front and back?


----------



## jaykrooze (Mar 30, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> @jaykrooze, did you have to pay extra to get a separate report for front and back?


Yes, it's treated as two samples essentially.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

jaykrooze said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > @jaykrooze, did you have to pay extra to get a separate report for front and back?
> ...


I'm thinking of doing a separate soil test for the front and back on my next soil test. Thanks!


----------



## jaykrooze (Mar 30, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> jaykrooze said:
> 
> 
> > shadowlawnjutsu said:
> ...


No problem, I don't think it is always necessary but as its my first, you can see by the differences it wasn't a bad idea to test separately.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

jaykrooze said:


> I did not select the "crop type" and therefore didn't get suggestions for applications and such.


You can login on their website and select a crop, then have it generate a new report.


----------



## jaykrooze (Mar 30, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> jaykrooze said:
> 
> 
> > I did not select the "crop type" and therefore didn't get suggestions for applications and such.
> ...


I did that and got the generic recommendation, thanks to you and @g-man for pointing me in that direction!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It needs P and K and to adjust for a high pH soil (AMS).


----------

